# Smokey 2003-2005



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

My fiancee and i were back in Dexter when one night we got a call from his grandparents. and hour or so went by and he was outside talking on the phone, when the conversation ended he came back in the house and he had been crying. I asked him what was wrong and he said "Smokey died today..." He started to cry again. It was his cat and he only had him for 3 years. He had a heart murmer since he was a kitten, but the vets said that he was okay. He died of a heart attack on the way to the vets back in July. so i made this for my fiancee and he says he likes it. Even though it choked him up...


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

RIP Smokey


----------



## kittie_luvz_kittys (Nov 5, 2005)

thank you


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*smokey*

He was well-loved.............you will see him again at the rainbow......


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

That is such a sweet, thoughtful thing to do for your fiance. Smokey was a beautiful and loved kitty. I am sorry about the pain you and your fiance are going through.. I hope both of you can find peace. I am sure one day you see him again.
Rest in peace Smokey


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Ooooh, my Baby also has a heart murmur, I can understand completly, poor Smokey!


----------



## cutiekatty4 (Oct 18, 2005)

oh, I'm so sorry, I know what it feels like to lose a kitty, but I'm sure smokey was loved. you just have to trust he's in a better place now.


----------

